# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto nga koha e lire

## Toffee

Po postoj ca foto te ky forum mqs ma kerkoj nje anetare, sdq me sa pashe kishte shume persona qe bejne foto shume cilesore.
Kshu qe me keto qe po vendos shpresoj te jap edhe une nje kontribut modest.

Po e filloj me nje prezantim te shkurter.
Ky eshte aparati im bashke me lentet qe kam deri tashti....

----------


## Toffee

Ndersa keto jane disa nga fotografi nga ky aparat.  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## PINK

Toffee, welcome.  :buzeqeshje:   Shume te bukura. Qenke pajis mire me lense.  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## Toffee

> Toffee, welcome.   Shume te bukura. Qenke pajis mire me lense. .


Jane Minolta te vjetra kryesishte... Disa prej tyre ndoshta jane moshatare me mua.  :xx:

----------


## PINK

Yeah po shif c'foto- mrekulli qe nxjerrin?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Toffee

> Yeah po shif c'foto- mrekulli qe nxjerrin?


E po ketyre lenteve kot nuk iu thoshin Leica Japoneze..
Mgjs te miat edhe pse disa jane prej klasikeve, jane prej modeleve te lira  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: Mire se te gjej PINK

----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------


## Toffee



----------

